# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Big momma's house..

## Tim Mead

I had my lovely wife snap a few shots today.. Not all were willing to cooperate and Bella just wanted to make a run for the hills and have no part of the photo session..The reason I'm laughing in the one pic..Anyway here's some serious poundage for those who like'em big girls.. :Wink:

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (09-14-2013),Crazymonkee (09-07-2013),_Daybreaker_ (09-08-2013),_decensored_ (09-09-2013),_Dxw425_ (05-04-2017),_Flikky_ (09-07-2013),_Kara_ (09-11-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-07-2013),_Mr Oni_ (09-10-2013),_satomi325_ (09-16-2013),spasticbeast (09-07-2013),TheBallPythons (01-02-2014)

----------


## Tim Mead

You may notice I have ahold of their tails in several pics, this is something they pay no mind to any more since I make a habit of this..

----------


## Mephibosheth1

what are the weights on those/that?? (can't tell if there are multiple snakes or if they are all the same one)

----------


## kameo37

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Dangggg, that girl's healthy! Beautiful animals you got there!

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## NH93

I really truly thought that was a burmese or something in the first two pictures... what kind of snake??

----------


## DooLittle

Wow.  Yeah, what's a weight?

----------


## Daybreaker

Beauties! Can't wait to see if my Vega gets up to that size (healthily)  :Smile:

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-08-2013)

----------


## Tim Mead

> what are the weights on those/that?? (can't tell if there are multiple snakes or if they are all the same one)


There is 4 different girls here.. The 5th picture is Bebe the mother to the 1st 2 pics Bella and the last picture Oreo..SO the 1st 2 and the last are full sisters.. :Surprised: 
The weight on these girls is 25-30 pounds and Bebe is the longest at a tad over 6 feet..




> I really truly thought that was a burmese or something in the first two pictures... what kind of snake??


You weren't too far off, but they don't get as long.. This is Python breitensteini or the Borneo blood / short tail.. It was a fun day here taking these pictures.. Each of these girls have many many hours of playtime.. Only Bella refused to cooperate and I had a blast trying to get a good photo..Theres actually 30 or so more pictures which are good for a laugh but not public presentable..GOOD TIMes.. :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:

----------


## Tim Mead

Here's a better pic of Bella telling me my hair smells terrific.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A combine total of 14 years with this species and you may notice we have a soft spot for them..

----------

_Archimedes_ (10-12-2013),TheBallPythons (01-02-2014)

----------


## pedipalps

Wow that's huge momma! Thanks for sharing!

- - - Updated - - -

Wow that's huge momma! Thanks for sharing!

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Holy cow that's a big girl!!! Shes gotta weigh like 10000 grams!!!

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## SnowShredder

This is awesome! I love seeing huge bloods

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## decensored

wow what a big girl! Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## Kat_Dog

I had no idea bloods could get that big! I had never seen one compared to a person and holy cow, those are some big, beautiful snakes!
I don't think I could ever handle a snake that fat.  :Razz:

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-09-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

amazing girls!  How are their temperments?

----------


## Tim Mead

> Holy cow that's a big girl!!! Shes gotta weigh like 10000 grams!!!


Drug dealers and ball python people use grams, We're limited to lbs.. :Very Happy:  




> This is awesome! I love seeing huge bloods


The visitors that come by leave with sore muscles..




> amazing girls!  How are their temperments?


Each one of these 4 girls are a sheer pleasure to play with and each one has countless hours of playtime.. As long as you don't smell like a food item all is good.. :Good Job:

----------


## Tim Mead

> I had no idea bloods could get that big! I had never seen one compared to a person and holy cow, those are some big, beautiful snakes!
> I don't think I could ever handle a snake that fat.


This next weekend we'll try to capture some of the other girls which will come in a little less, weight wise.. :Razz:

----------


## jclaiborne

Ive heard they tend to be a little bit nippy...any truth to that?  I would imagine their bite can put the hurt on you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## kameo37

I really do love these bloods! I'm a total wuss and I'm scared, yes scared, that I'll be in over my head in ever owning one. Even still, I can't help but love them.

----------


## Tim Mead

> Ive heard they tend to be a little bit nippy...any truth to that?  I would imagine their bite can put the hurt on you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


I think what's being "missed" here is that these "blood" pythons are all Python breitensteini ( Borneo)..If the world of rat snakes were judged by only the Texas rat snake then rat snakes would have a bad rap.. One can NOT fairly judge a family group by a  species or locale..The Burmese python and African rocks are another example..I do not receive more than one bite per year (by babies) so I would say NO, But again I specialize in The Borneo locality type.. :Good Job:  




> I really do love these bloods! I'm a total wuss and I'm scared, yes scared, that I'll be in over my head in ever owning one. Even still, I can't help but love them.


I'd rather be snake bit then give my toe a good stubbing.. :Wink:  Have you seen my 6 year old granddaughter playing with the collection ?

----------

sho220 (09-21-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

I didnt realize there were different types of bloods...so do sizes differ, temperaments?  I love how these guys look...just trying to really decide if im ready to take on a big snake.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## kameo37

> I think what's being "missed" here is that these "blood" pythons are all Python breitensteini ( Borneo)..If the world of rat snakes were judged by only the Texas rat snake then rat snakes would have a bad rap.. One can NOT fairly judge a family group by a  species or locale..The Burmese python and African rocks are another example..I do not receive more than one bite per year (by babies) so I would say NO, But again I specialize in The Borneo locality type.


Hmm. This is a good point!

----------


## Neal

Very nice and holy they're huge!

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## Tim Mead

> I didnt realize there were different types of bloods...so do sizes differ, temperaments?  I love how these guys look...just trying to really decide if im ready to take on a big snake.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


In 2001 the 3 subspecies were promoted to 3  full species, here recently there was a 4th species added.. It is stated that it comes from Myanmar, which would be the most Northern occurring of the mainland Malaysian bloods and thus would put it furthest away from the equator.. It's said the red blood or Python Brongersmai is the biggest but there's not a large size difference between the bunch.. ( There is a good size difference between animals in various collections and mine are bigger than the average Joe's )
But I'm out to answer questions of my own in which others do not have the answer to.. Temperament's do differ and IMO the reds are tighter wound/ nervous.. "BUT", Bloodlines and or lineages differ and there is likely some quieter than others.. If a person with a long standing program is on say his/her 4th,5th generation captive hatched, then they may very well have made improvements to the animals nature.. Because of the RED color they are the most popular of the bunch.. Ball pythons are SO popular because of their nature, But a sizable breeder will tell you they have hatched some little booger's in their time.. Concerned and focused breeders do make improvements.. :Smile:

----------


## jclaiborne

Wow! Thanks for all the info!  And you said your daughter holds them all the time?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## jclaiborne

Very cool!  Thank you for all the info...I always come up with questions about these animals they amaze me...did you say your little one holds them without any issues?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## kameo37

Yes, I agree...you are so knowledgeable and caring for these awesome bloods! What part of OK are you in, Tim?

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## Kara

Pure joy.  Great pics, Tim!  :Smile:

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## cmz1234

Those are some beauties there Tim....

*Clean up on isle 1*

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## Tim Mead

> Very cool!  Thank you for all the info...I always come up with questions about these animals they amaze me...did you say your little one holds them without any issues?
> Grand daughter, has been playing with them since in diapers.. I can give her 20-30 shoeboxes with babies and she will clean and water them.. There's a post on our SERPENTIM facebook page showing her putting up brand new babies.. She's been tagged twice and still no fear as she has a love for what's done here.. The band aides were on all of 10-15 minutes,, LOL..
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4





> Yes, I agree...you are so knowledgeable and caring for these awesome bloods! What part of OK are you in, Tim?


Shawnee, OK..

----------


## jclaiborne

Soo cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## Tim Mead

Grandma picked her up from school so we took some pictures of a 15-20 lb momma..A 2010 ultra breit female that is as sweet as they come..My partner has 4 years keeping experience now and with luck she'll continue to follow the path I've laid out.. If not at least she has a love and not an instilled fear..

----------

kameo37 (09-11-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Omg that is so awesome!!  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## kameo37

Aww, a little further into OK than I was hoping for. Seriously, I love how much you care about this species!

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

Those pics are very cool!

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## Tim Mead

As stated here's 3 more girls Casper and daughter Tina Both blonde types and het for Metallic ultra breit..There is also a ultra girl from 2010 last up.. The gene pool that Caper and Tina are from do not get as large as some of our other animals..Tina is a 2009 and tetters around 20 lbs..There was also a half sister but I didn't like the pics..There was probably 30 pics but I only found 6 to my liking..LOL, I wasn't taking the pics.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Casper

The peach wash coming in on her belly means she's heading twords  a shed..


Tina, Casper's daughter


2010 SS ultra breit

----------

kameo37 (09-15-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-15-2013)

----------


## Tim Mead

This concludes Big Mommas house, thank you for watching.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Louie

My god. They are humongous and gorgeous!

"Snakes don't bite. Just humans."

----------

_Tim Mead_ (09-21-2013)

----------


## pyroRAPTOR

Can i ask if its fine...
What enclosure do you use for your big girls?? i have a blood python and i don't know where to place her when she gets that big.. Shes a bit nasty sometimes, she comes in red color, the common colors.. Thanks though...

----------


## Tim Mead

> Can i ask if its fine...
> What enclosure do you use for your big girls?? i have a blood python and i don't know where to place her when she gets that big.. Shes a bit nasty sometimes, she comes in red color, the common colors.. Thanks though...


The solution in such a case would be a hide box.. My large girls all have one which fits into the 2X4 cages as well as the vison V 90 or boa tubs.. The hide box of choice is a plastic tub with an entry hole cut of the appropriate size.. The caged animals are always seen with their head hanging out, Unless they are blue then they'll retreat..This set up has been adopted by a few others lately and it works wonders.. Our Borneo's are all pets but in the case where you have a less then friendly animal it puts handle's on them and makes caring for them much easier.. Our hides are Rubbermaid 10 gallon totes with lid , 2214s I believe.. Lowes, home depot have them.. You'll find that the animal spends most of the time in there and makes cage cleaning a breeze, more often then not just cleaning the hide.. :Good Job:

----------


## pyroRAPTOR

> The solution in such a case would be a hide box.. My large girls all have one which fits into the 2X4 cages as well as the vison V 90 or boa tubs.. The hide box of choice is a plastic tub with an entry hole cut of the appropriate size.. The caged animals are always seen with their head hanging out, Unless they are blue then they'll retreat..This set up has been adopted by a few others lately and it works wonders.. Our Borneo's are all pets but in the case where you have a less then friendly animal it puts handle's on them and makes caring for them much easier.. Our hides are Rubbermaid 10 gallon totes with lid , 2214s I believe.. Lowes, home depot have them.. You'll find that the animal spends most of the time in there and makes cage cleaning a breeze, more often then not just cleaning the hide..


Thank you so much.. Its just a big mistake of mine why i seldom handle my nappy girl.. Bitten 7x i guess during exhibits.. :Dancin' Banana: 

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Tim Mead

My apology for having possibly shut down any further comments or questions.. Here's silly me playing with 3 more fat girls which as you may see are pets and a joy to play with.. There was no "blood" drawn and nothing emitted from the tail end..If I had had a red clown nose I would have put it on but darn the luck.. Because of the activity the one girl who's tail I pointed at you did in fact deficate after being put back in her enclosure..These 3 are round abouts 20 lbs a piece.. 2 of them laid eggs this past spring and one is a 2009 virgin..There is 2 2009's and 1 2010..



65792.jpg[/IMG]


9.jpg[/IMG]

----------

TheBallPythons (01-02-2014)

----------


## Tim Mead

The 2 missed..

----------

TheBallPythons (01-02-2014)

----------


## Archimedes

Man, your photos make me want a blood, Tim. Love them, such beautiful big girls-- and I love that they get lighter with age and not darker!

----------


## JLC

> 


Such awesome pictures!  I LOVE this one!!

----------

